

Why does Facebook correlate strongly with Pornhub on Google? - jcnotchrist
https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=164528440276305

======
veyron
Who claims to be the "facebook of porn"? reminds me of an xkcd comic ...

Edit: <http://xkcd.com/624/>

~~~
jcnotchrist
Very funny comic!

So you reckon the correlation is based on Porn Hub's tag line? If this is the
case, Porn Hub has done an amazing promotional job to get such a strong
correlation.

------
jcnotchrist
Not just once, but in other variations too (e.g. "prn hub" and "orn hub")

